# Meet new people in HK



## chappers1986 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I just moved to HK from Dubai in April, both of us are English, and be great to meet some new people. We're 29 and 34. 

We live in Sheung Shui and anyone else in the New Territories be great to know but happy to meetup wherever. 

Cheers

Ed


----------



## justzen1844 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Let's meet up!*

Hi there:
I have just arrived Hong Kong last week and gonna stay here and work for a while.
Well, I live in the Hong Kong Island, we can grab a coffee or sth in the weekends lol

Justin


----------

